# Best 9V battery for portable amps



## Demonmnky

Simple question. 

 What is the best recharageable battery for a portable headphone amp?


 I find that lithium 9V batteries give the best power for my Headsix. Followed by normal brand-name alkaline; Followed by generic 9V alkaline; Followed by my rechargeable 9V.

 Are there Higher Quality rechargeable batteries or am I stuck buying lithium batteries, like a bottle of wine, for special occasions?


----------



## tnmike1

I've often wondered the same thing. I know ray Samuels discourages using some types' batteries in his amps. But I normally use rechargeable Ipower batteries and a few disposable lithiums for the Hornet, but only because on his website, Ray says the disposable lithiums give a really long life.


----------



## dadozen

I've trying to find someone who sells a rechargeable 9V battery for my Meier amps but I can't find it in my country, don't know why. 

 I found some sellers, like I power US, but they don't ship abroad. Does anyone know someone who can ship 2 batteries and a recharger for me? I really want to get those lithium batteries...


----------



## MatthewK

Standard 9V batteries actually put out 8.4V, not 9V even though that's what they're called. Here's a battery from Powerex that puts out 9.6V: MAHA / POWEREX 9.6V 230mAh Rechargeable NiMH Battery


----------



## dadozen

but aren't these batteries a little longer than regular ones?


----------



## MatthewK

Not that I'm aware of. I just put it up to a regular 9V battery and it looks about the same length to me.


----------



## Podtweaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dadozen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_but aren't these batteries a little longer than regular ones?_

 

I use an Ultralife lithium 9v in my Zen Head ZH1, it is a tight fit as this battery is very slightly longer & thicker, but it does fit. I wrap a piece of ribbon around the middle of the battery, just long enough to give me a pull tab by grabbing the two ends(of the ribbon), before I push the battery into its compartment. This is a non-rechargeable battery, but I suppose some re-chargeable types may also be a little longer.


----------



## jamato8

I like the Tysonic low discharge 9 volt by far. It has the same type of low internal resistance of the eneloop batteries, which mean a better power supply, which equates to better dynamics, more transparency and finer detail because of cleaner current delivery.


----------



## dadozen

interesting choice


----------



## thejoneser

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like the Tysonic low discharge 9 volt by far. It has the same type of low internal resistance of the eneloop batteries, which mean a better power supply, which equates to better dynamics, more transparency and finer detail because of cleaner current delivery._

 

X2. I took Jamato8's advice and bought these for my SR-71A. Maybe not the longest battery life, but for sure the finest sounding 9V I've heard.


----------



## Greeni

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dadozen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've trying to find someone who sells a rechargeable 9V battery for my Meier amps but I can't find it in my country, don't know why. 

 I found some sellers, like I power US, but they don't ship abroad. Does anyone know someone who can ship 2 batteries and a recharger for me? I really want to get those lithium batteries..._

 

I also live aboard and recently brought the Codra 3Move, and have been looking up rechargable 9V lithium battery and charger too. I may not need this afterall, as I am thinking of changing direction and selling my 3Move as new, but here is one that apparantly ship to many countries:

Trew Audio - Batteries - iPower Battery / Charger Combo


----------



## Nicolas2305

Anyone have an Idea about battery chargers, any charger for NiMH batteries will be fine??


----------



## Demonmnky

I would assume a NiMH charger is a NiMH charger and the batteries are built to be charged by them. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

 Thanks to everyone for their suggestions. I have some buying and trying to do!


----------



## Nicolas2305

Do you guys know if Energizer rechargeable batteries are any good? Because Tysonic batteries shipping is like $15 to Canada.


----------



## Tranzaddict

This 9V charger can charge both the NIMH and LI-poly batteries which is nice if you have both types.


----------



## Pars

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nicolas2305* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you guys know if Energizer rechargeable batteries are any good? Because Tysonic batteries shipping is like $15 to Canada._

 

The AAs I had awhile back weren't... I wouldn't buy them again.

 I bought some Tenergy batteries (both 9V and AA) from an ebay vendor that I have been pretty happy with so far... maybe not the best, but they are cost effective.


----------



## jamato8

I have Energizers in aa and aaa and am slowly replacing them with others like Powerex, which is much better in life and quality and of course the eneloop which are great because you don't lose much charge. What good is 2500 or 2700 if it discharges after a couple of weeks or less to a point that they need to be recharged again? In a way the eneloop types last longer because the charge is there when you need it.


----------



## Demonmnky

The Energizer rechargable is not good. It's what I'm using now in between Lithium binges...


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Greeni* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I also live aboard and recently brought the Codra 3Move, and have been looking up rechargable 9V lithium battery and charger too. I may not need this afterall, as I am thinking of changing direction and selling my 3Move as new, but here is one that apparantly ship to many countries:

Trew Audio - Batteries - iPower Battery / Charger Combo_

 

Somewhere in the bowels of the amp forum there are posts about the Portaphile--"Portaphiles get no Love"--and ampong those pages is a post by Romanee I believe who orderred this charger and the LiPo batteries after being very disappointed with the LiPos and charger being sold by Thomas Industries 

 To the best of my knowledge, those who have ordred from Trew and used these LiPos with that charger are quite happy. A word, though: I believe Ray Samuels advises not to use LiPo batteries in his Hornet and SR-71 amp. Don't know why. But they worked in the Portaphile, which is why the topic appeared in that Portaphile thread.

 Point is this: LiPo batteries are not for every portable amp and I'd check with the manufacturer before buying.


----------



## Eagle_Driver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nicolas2305* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you guys know if Energizer rechargeable batteries are any good? Because Tysonic batteries shipping is like $15 to Canada._

 

Not great, I'm afraid. And if you visit a brick-and-mortar store for the Energizer-branded "9V"-size rechargeable batteries, you'll find a lot of older 7.2V 150mAh versions of those batteries still in stock. (The currently-manufactured version of the Energizer-branded "9V"-size rechargeable batteries is rated at 8.4V and 170mAh.) And feeding only 7.2 Volts into an amp that's designed to run on the full 9 Volts will result in a noticeably degraded sound quality - thin and murky both at the same time.


----------



## ronin74

This is the 9v battery set-up I have for my SR-71:






(2) 280mAh NiMh 9v batteries with recharger.


----------



## Sinclair

My recommendation battery

 Alkaline
 -Duracell: PROCELL
 NiMH(Low discharge)
 -Vapex-Tech: 220mAh(9.6V)/280mAh(8.4V)
 Li-Ion
 -Powerizer: 400mAh


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thejoneser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_X2. I took Jamato8's advice and bought these for my SR-71A. Maybe not the longest battery life, but for sure the finest sounding 9V I've heard._

 


 To joneser/jamato...the Tysonics fit fine in the SR71A?


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wolfen68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To joneser/jamato...the Tysonics fit fine in the SR71A?_

 

They do - and it's works really well to follow the advice that Ray posted in his MOT Sponsored Thread for the SR-71A:
 Use finger pressure to press the rear panel against the rear edge of the case, and then turn down the rear-panel nuts until they just snug up to the already pressed-down rear panel. When the battery contacts in the amp are new, and resist the pressure, doing one side of the case at a time makes it pretty easy to do. It works great and avoids scraping the rear panel with the rear panel nut because there is no contact between the two until the nut is in place. Using finger pressure to press in the real panel a tiny bit before loosening the real panel nut avoids any scraping of the real panel when removing the batteries.


----------



## guitarman19853

I just got 4 of the iPower professional 520mah LiPo batteries... So far so good. It's tough to tell battery life in my headphone amp because of the long life with normal batteries. The real test will be in my wireless unit for IEM's on stage. That eats regular batteries in about 6 hours


----------



## jojo_b2

Hi

 Can you give some impressions on how the 520mah ipower pro batt performs on the SR71A?

 OT: I had a really bad start of the week in work. But I was able to get hold of my SR71A the same day. I ended up on a spending spree. after reading impressions on how the type of battery changes the sound from the SR71a.I bought a pair of Tysonic Low Discharges and a pair or 520mah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's worse is I wont be receivng anyof them until late next week since it will be a long holiday here at SG for the Chinese New Year. ='(
 Moral: don't buy anything on a bad day.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just hope I didn't double my mistake on getting the iPower Pro 520 out of indulgence. I really want to see how good the SR71a can perform. Currently using Energizer Max Alkalines.


----------



## maxfazer

Powerex


----------



## tnmike1

Emailed Ray Samuels earlier today and asked about the Lithium Polymer rechargeables for use in the Hornet. His reply was:

 "Charging circuit is designed to do only the battery that comes with the Hornet"

 He also stated that the Lithium ion rechargeables will bake the charging circuit heat and blow (his words)

 So I guess that settles that question regarding the Hornet. Don't know about the other amps that take 9v batteries


----------



## jojo_b2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Emailed Ray Samuels earlier today and asked about the Lithium Polymer rechargeables for use in the Hornet. His reply was:

 "Charging circuit is designed to do only the battery that comes with the Hornet"

 He also stated that the Lithium ion rechargeables will bake the charging circuit heat and blow (his words)

 So I guess that settles that question regarding the Hornet. Don't know about the other amps that take 9v batteries_

 


 It actually makes sense as different types of batteries would have a different minimum voltage to charge it. Lit Ion batts do blow up if not used with a soecific charger for Lit Ions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In a good and a bad way the SR71a doesn't have a charging circuit. So it is really a hit and miss thing.


 Updated:
 Any way I'm really new in the forum. I actually found the answer from the thread Jamato8 put up for the SR71a. heck it is even on the 1st page. Sorry for not having it found earlier. But using the search on the site is really a bit tricky for me. In any case in time I will figure it a all out.

 CHEERS to Jamato8!!!


----------



## tnmike1

OK I'm confused. What do I want in a battery: one that has at least 9 volts--and I see some that have 9.4 or 9.6 volts--or battery that has higher MaH readings??? I see MaH all over the place from 200 to 300s. SO what's the difference?? Or will I really hear a difference among al the choices?


----------



## EFN

Whatever you do. Avoid GP Batteries 9V like a plague. The pair that I purchased sucks big time. Could only run like 1 hour pushing my PCM1793 DAC.


----------



## my.self

i used T-energy, those worked pretty well i suppose. i have also heard good things about eneloop.


----------



## Nirvana1000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *thejoneser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_X2. I took Jamato8's advice and bought these for my SR-71A. Maybe not the longest battery life, but for sure the finest sounding 9V I've heard._

 

 Good to know!


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nirvana1000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good to know!_

 

interesting observation. Care to elaborate on the sonic qualities??


----------



## trickywombat

I wish we could start a database with the dimensions of each brand of 9V rechargeable battery.

 I have a GoVibe Magnum, and most rechargeable 9V batteries I've tried will not fit because of width, and with my HeadSix, some 9V are a tad too short.


----------



## ericwatson

Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio > For Sale / Trade Forums > For Sale / Trade (and Feedback) Forums > Cables, Speakers, Tweaks, Accessories For Sale / Trade
 iPOWER 9 Volt 500mAh Lithium Polymer Rechargeable Batteries NEW
 I am selling these because I sold my RSA Hornet and I purchased these
 new from thomasvill Distribitor but never got to use them


----------



## daglesj

Whatever is cheapest. Never noticed a difference between any of them. I even took a 10 year old 9v out of a set of walkitalkies that I had (Mitsubishi Heavy Duty Expiry June 2001!!!) the other day, did a tongue test still had plenty of kick and is powering my amp nicely.

 As per most is FUD.


----------



## applevalleyjoe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK I'm confused. What do I want in a battery: one that has at least 9 volts--and I see some that have 9.4 or 9.6 volts--or battery that has higher MaH readings??? I see MaH all over the place from 200 to 300s. SO what's the difference?? Or will I really hear a difference among al the choices?_

 

I'm with tnmike...what's the effect of a battery putting out 8.4, 8.6, 9.0, or 9.6 volts? In regards to the mAh, I've seen advertisements with ratings between 180 and up with VAPEX-TECH listing choices in excess of 800mAh! What does this mean in terms of sonics and equipment?


----------



## Eagle Eye

Thaks for the batteries Eric. LOL The Lithium can be used in the HORNET but you can't charge it in the HORNET. The manual for the Hornet even sttes you can use Lithium but not charge the things in the unit because they will explode. Ray Samuels also stated that you can use it. I think EricWatson also used them in his Hornet like he stated above. Anyway, I have had good luck with the Te-energy and the Tysonic.


----------



## Nirvana1000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *applevalleyjoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm with tnmike...what's the effect of a battery putting out 8.4, 8.6, 9.0, or 9.6 volts? In regards to the mAh, I've seen advertisements with ratings between 180 and up with VAPEX-TECH listing choices in excess of 800mAh! What does this mean in terms of sonics and equipment? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well.Does anybody know the answer to this?Personally I think they are equally important.Because the main purpose of the battery is to provide current to the amp.And the amp provides the output (milliAmps).So i'm guessing the amp needs a constant flow of current to perform its functions.That's not to say "milliAmp hours" rating is not important.I wouldn't go lower then 200mAh for these portable amps.MilliAmps represents the capacity of the battery.Therefore the higher the rating the longer the charge lasts.Just because a rechargeable 9V has a higher milliAmp rating,does not mean it's a better battery.It just means it lasts longer between charges.So i think a 9 volt with a true 9 voltage output or higher and a close to 300mAh capacity is a perfect battery for a portable amp. And any audiophile will tell you clean,constant, and unhampered power is key to high performance.The Ultralife,Ipower,Tysonic,Accupower,CTA Digital and Powerex seem to be the top contenders.Though the Ultralife is Lythium!Be careful to use the recommended battery for your amp.


----------



## iriverdude

You can buy 9v rechargables, they just have one extra cell to bump up voltage (from normal rechargables)


----------



## wavoman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iriverdude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can buy 9v rechargables, they just have one extra cell to bump up voltage (from normal rechargables)_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nirvana1000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Ultralife,Ipower,Tysonic,Accupower,CTA Digital and Powerex seem to be the top contenders.Though the Ultralife is Lythium!Be careful to use the recommended battery for your amp._

 

"9 volt" rechargeable Ni-MH's have to be either 8.4 Volts or 9.6 Volts, correct?, depending on whether they use 7 or 8 Ni-MH cells, which are 1.2 Volts each (as opposed to an alkaline 9 volt which is 6 cells of 1.5 Volts, exactly 9).

 The iPower is 9.6, it has that extra cell iriverdude mentions, but it's a little taller than normal. CTA and Accupower are 8.4, but standard size.

 Does the iPower fit most portables? 9.6 will be OK, yes? Better than 8.4


----------



## Natecsd

Hi all - newbie here. Sorry if I'm duplicating questions elsewhere, but are there any new opinions about best 9V batteries for portable amps? I'm awaiting delivery of a used SR-71 and would love to start fresh with batteries, but have no idea where... maybe Tysonic? Thanks


----------



## superwario89

another battery questions.

 anyone know a good brand of rechargeable batteries that work well with a Penguin Caffeine Ultra? and an ac adapter that would work with the amp and charge the batteries?

 please provide a link if you dont mind, thanks


----------



## wavoman

Since my post last year I have experimented and standardized as follows:

 Re-chargeable: Accupower. Even though it is really 8.4, I like its standard size and the concept of very constant voltage output (as reported by others -- I haven't measured it). Available 300 mAh and 200 mAh. I use 200.

Amazon.com: AccuPower AP200-1 - Battery 9V NiMH 200 mAh: Electronics

 Disposable Lithium: Ultralife.

9-Volt - Ultralife Batteries | U9VL-BP, U9VL-FP, U9VL-J, U9VL-X

 As for external chargers, Ammy reviewers seem to like the Tenergy:

Amazon.com: BC1HU 110-240V Universal Fast Smart Charger for AA/AAA/C/D/9V Rechargeable Batteries: Electronics

 I have no personal experience with it. Tenergy makes a 250 mAh rechargable btw.


----------



## Natecsd

Great, thanks. I'll give these a shot instead of the Tysonics and report back (if I remember)!


----------



## MightyFine Shindig

A few questions on recharging 9V batteries:

 How long is a standard charge?
 I've seen charge times varying from 2hrs to 6hrs.

 Is it dangerous to charge overnight, or are chargers able to auto-off?

 It is recommended that you charge a battery with a charger from the same manufacturer, is this absolutely necessary, what are the risks of not doing so?

 Thanks for taking your time to read these undoubtedly noobish questions; I'm on the lookout for some quality 9V's for my new amp but am stripped for cash at the mo'.

 I was thinking abour getting a pair of PowerEx 9.6V rechargeables and a noname charger. Is this alright to do, or should I wait and save up for the PowerEx charger as well?

 Much appreciated.

 PS: Also, if anyone is familiar with the 3Move, if I am running the amp with my desktop and I only have USB power connected (ie, no 9V+ adapter connected), if a battery were to be installed, would the DAC still be working? I'm thinking it does, but I'm not sure. Thanks.


----------



## mrarroyo

You may want to read: RECHARGEABLEBATTERYINFO.COM


----------



## tnmike1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You may want to read: RECHARGEABLEBATTERYINFO.COM_

 

tried it but got "cannot display webpage" command. And NUTTIN'

 O never mind: posted this last nite, turned off computer, turned back on this morning and page came up withno problem. Interesting FAQ--many thanks, Miguel, for posting this


----------

